
Ask HN: Is it too late to get into AI from Scratch? - sidcool
I am a regular Web Developer with a keen interest in learning ML&#x2F;AI.  The problem is I don&#x27;t know much about it.  I like Math, but it has become rusty after years of Coding(not programming, you know the difference).<p>Is it too late to start from scratch in ML&#x2F;AI?  I cannot afford (financially and temporally) to invest in a formal education, so any efforts would have to be my own (MOOCs, Books etc.)<p>What are the views of the community?
======
captaindiego
It's never too late to get into anything if you have an interest and a desire
to learn. You may not be able to fit the standard path, but there are always
ways to cut your own.

For ML/AI, with the massive amount of public material, open source software,
and companies sharing cutting edge research I'd say today is the an amazing
time to get started.

~~~
sidcool
Good to know that formal education is not needed as it won't be feasible for
me.

------
greenyoda
I'm not in ML/AI, but I've learned a lot of other stuff on my own over the
years. If you have the time and motivation, I think you'll be able to do it.
Good luck!

